# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream about a hair color change primarily

## starrygreenjen

In the dream I had I was looking at pictures with my sister( I'm really close to her), from the my aunts husbands familys Christmas party. I realized that my boyfriend (whose normally blonde) was brunetteand looked even more like my ideal man. He was in a big group shot, and it was one where you could tell he was related to the big group of people that were posing on the porch. Well the porch was more like a second floor deckbut it was up close and you could see their faces.  . But I remembered that I lusted after him at my Uncles familys party... because for some reason when he sauntered by at the party without saying anything at allhe was dressed in a red plaid shirt ( he does pretty much normally wear plaid) and these HUGE boots.   didnt know him at the time of the party in the dream, but I realized with my sister thats why he looks so familar. But the thing is in real life he never looked like I knew him before we started dating. Thats pretty much what I remember any help out there?

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by starrygreenjen_
> *In the dream I had I was looking at pictures with my sister( I'm really close to her), from the my aunts husbands familys Christmas party. I realized that my boyfriend (whose normally blonde) was brunetteand looked even more like my ideal man. He was in a big group shot, and it was one where you could tell he was related to the big group of people that were posing on the porch. Well the porch was more like a second floor deckbut it was up close and you could see their faces. *. But I remembered that I lusted after him at my Uncles familys party... because for some reason when he sauntered by at the party without saying anything at allhe was dressed in a red plaid shirt ( he does pretty much normally wear plaid) and these HUGE boots. * didnt know him at the time of the party in the dream, but I realized with my sister thats why he looks so familar. But the thing is in real life he never looked like I knew him before we started dating. Thats pretty much what I remember any help out there?*



I'm not as sure as you are that the Man from the dream is really supposed to represent the same person as your Boy Friend.   There may be similarities, but I suppose you are asserting that they are the same person so that you won't feel so slutty or conflicted -- loving one person in Real Life and another one in your Dreams.   But it is nothing to be ashamed of.  In our dreams it is natural enough for us to be able to attract our exact correspondent.  Real Life has more limitations.  We can meet and be properly introduced to only so many people, and must settle for what we can get.  Every person we commit to have a relationship with is something of a gamble.  We must believe that we are not wasting the time we could be using to find somebody even better.  But 'a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush'.  We can keep Mr. Right for our Dreams while settling for Mr. Good-Enough in Real Life.

----------


## eXistenZ

I'm not an expert on dream interpretation. My sensations are that your dream is about that mysterious process that is courting. In your dream you're asking why you finally selected him as your boyfriend among so many faces (the faces displayed in the porch). You are also asking yourself which are the features of a man to be loved by you: you try to put another hair color on his head and a pair of strange boots to see what changes in you. A sort of experiment.

eXistenZ

----------

